# obstacle avoidance (altrasonic or camera).h



## h.d (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شباب عندي مشروع روبوت من وظائفه تفادي العوائقobstacle avoidance
وعندي طريقتين متملات لهذا هي
1-ultrasonic sesor (sonar)
2- digital camera
ارجو منكم المساهدة في ايهما اختار من حيث اليجابيات و السلبيات


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (14 مايو 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

من الافضل اختيار ultrasonic لانها ارخص واسهل للبرمجة وخاصة اذا كان الcontroller عندك pic وبتعطيك درجة جيدة من الدقة والله يوفقك:14:


----------



## h.d (17 مايو 2007)

تسلم و شكرا الك
لكن المشكلة بالaltrasonic
انه wide angle اله مش كبيرة بما يكفي و اغلب الموجود في السوق (الاردن) بغطي 15-45 درجة


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (21 مايو 2007)

يعني من عند مركز الباحث


----------



## h.d (21 مايو 2007)

حلو الرد
هاد الشي من اكثر من مركز لكن لا اذكر "مركز الباحث"


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (21 مايو 2007)

'طيب شوف مركز الباحث عندو ultrasonic واذا بك معلومات عن المركز انا جاهز


----------



## yasir_abd (22 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم كل الموجود بالأردن حتى بالباحث نفس الدرجة لكن بالامكان تنزل على مجمع الصايغ 
عند محل المدهون اذا ماكن موجود ممكن تطلب وهو بجيبلك اذا مش محتاجه بسرعة يعني بحدود 15 يوم
والله يوفقك


----------



## h.d (22 مايو 2007)

اسامة الخواجا قال:


> 'طيب شوف مركز الباحث عندو ultrasonic واذا بك معلومات عن المركز انا جاهز


 
والله ياريت و بكون ممنونك​


----------



## h.d (22 مايو 2007)

yasir_abd قال:


> اخي الكريم كل الموجود بالأردن حتى بالباحث نفس الدرجة لكن بالامكان تنزل على مجمع الصايغ
> عند محل المدهون اذا ماكن موجود ممكن تطلب وهو بجيبلك اذا مش محتاجه بسرعة يعني بحدود 15 يوم
> والله يوفقك


 

مشور اخي
انا شفت المدهون وما لقيت عندو الا صنف واحد ال15 درجة


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (24 مايو 2007)

مركز الباحث شارع الجامعة في العماره التصفية الامريكيه بجانب عمارة مجدي مول


----------



## h.d (26 مايو 2007)

اسامة الخواجا قال:


> مركز الباحث شارع الجامعة في العماره التصفية الامريكيه بجانب عمارة مجدي مول


 
مشكور يازعيم و ان شاالله بس خلص final
برجع بتابع الموضوع 
ادعولنا


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (27 مايو 2007)

الله يوفقك ......


----------



## yasir_abd (29 مايو 2007)

الله يوفقك ويجعلك من الناجحين دايما......................................


----------



## h.d (1 يونيو 2007)

الله يبارك فيكمو مشكورين يا شباب


----------



## haiderma (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان انه اعمل على مشروع هو (fuzzy control scheme for motion planning of mobile robot in dynamic environment) وانه عملت له simulink in matlab وسيطرت على الموديل للروبوت بواسطة fuzzy like pid والموديل هو روبوت ذو ثلاث عجلات فيه ادخالين العزم الاول والثاني وفيه اخراجين السرعة والزاوية واحتاج مساعدة منكم جزاكم الله خيرا في استخدام ultasonic sensor للروبوت ولا اعرف كيف اعمل له simulation بواسطة دالة s-function in matlab ولا اعرف كيف اضع له sensor في الماتلاب.
ارجو منكم المساعدة جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------

